# Progression of Paarthurnax



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

SO ever since I saw this part of the forum, I have been dying to draw Paarthurnax (my betta) and my goldfish, Ro in my cutesy, cartoony style. 

[ For those who are unfamiliar with my style, check out the link to see my dog illustrations - http://www.etsy.com/listing/93885489/pre-made-digital-dog-illustrations-pick ]

So I started with Paarth and I figured it would be a neat idea to show the progression (sketch, colored, shaded, highlighted, finished). So here is the very rough sketch :3 Based off of his photograph because I was feeling unoriginal xD

Using: Photoshop CS4 and Wacom Bamboo tablet


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! It looks good!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it great keep going


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That's a great start, I can't wait to see how it turns out  I want to do a picture of my betta XD I have coral elements and a bamboo tablet, at school I have photo shop but I only use it for photographs.


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess I can always show people how I do my drawings too, they are pretty straight forward and I'm sure everyone would like to know how much work goes into a drawing. Your little Paarthurnax is looking good, lots of scale work, can't wait to see the final project.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks!

I'll probably work on this more tonight :3 

Also, I'll live stream the goldfish the next time I'm at my boyfriends (my computer overheats if I live stream)


----------

